# Inter - Real Madrid. 25 novembre 2020 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (24 Novembre 2020)

Inter - Real Madrid, partita decisiva per i nerazzurri in Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 25 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Novembre 2020)

la vincono purtroppo,il real di quest anno è imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2020)

Sulla carta dovrebbero stravincere visto che di là mancano benzina e ramos


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Novembre 2020)

Io mi sono giocato sia goal lukaku sia 1+ multigol 2-5


----------



## davidelynch (25 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Real Madrid, partita decisiva per i nerazzurri in Champions League. Si gioca mercoledì 25 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...



Riuscirà andonio a vincere almeno questa o ci regalerà l'ennesima serata di grandi risate?


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

Stasera purtroppo vinceranno. Il Real è robetta


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

Rigore!!!


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Rigore Real ahahah


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

*Gooooooollll

1-0 Hazard!*


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Gooooolllll Hazard.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

bene così,devono tenere il quarto posto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

Adesso Gonde impazzisce


----------



## Love (25 Novembre 2020)

vabbè ma la vincono facile...


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

Palo Real!


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Palo Real....


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Ma che sfiga....


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

imbarazzante inter.
sono giorni che si pompano per gli infortuni altrui


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

inda in bambola totale. potevano prenderne 3 in 15 minuti


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2020)

Che asini questi del real potevano già stare 0-3


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

La più grande vergogna dell'AC Milan 1899, in assoluto, non è nelle vicissutidini societarie, i 5/6 posti e via dicendo.

E' semmai l'essere accomunati nell'immaginario collettivo ad una squadra come l'inda, che purtroppo coabita nella solita città e con la quale devi condividere lo stadio.

Siamo come una bella figa che deve andare a giro con un ce$$o clamoroso. La metà degli uomini ti evita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> imbarazzante inter.
> sono giorni che si pompano per gli infortuni altrui



Specie per i nostri. Ma il karma arriva, melme perdenti.

Dura eh, senza caffè corretti e Walter Gagg?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che asini questi del real potevano già stare 0-3



Solo in Italia questi sono considerati da alcuni una grande squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La più grande vergogna dell'AC Milan 1899, in assoluto, non è nelle vicissutidini societarie, i 5/6 posti e via dicendo.
> 
> E' semmai l'essere accomunati nell'immaginario collettivo ad una squadra come l'inda, che purtroppo coabita nella solita città e con la quale devi condividere lo stadio.
> 
> Siamo come una bella figa che deve andare a giro con un ce$$o clamoroso. La metà degli uomini ti evita.



Se vai su qualsiasi forum estero neutro ma pure italiano di tifosi non milanisti né interisti hanno tutti ben chiaro quale sia la prima squadra di Milano, e che l’Inda rispetto a noi sia un Everton qualunque.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

no,parlo di quelli del Real.
appena si è fatto male Ramos in nazionale subito ringalluzziti tutti i siti dell'inter
dimenticano che una squadra di campioni ha anche mentalità,non solo singoli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> no,parlo di quelli del Real.
> appena si è fatto male Ramos in nazionale subito ringalluzziti tutti i siti dell'inter



Si si ma nulla a confronto del gaudio provato all’infortunio di Ibra. Melme infami.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2020)

Vidal e Conte due spie gobbe dai.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se vai su qualsiasi forum estero neutro ma pure italiano di tifosi non milanisti né interisti hanno tutti ben chiaro quale sia la prima squadra di Milano, e che l’Inda rispetto a noi sia un Everton qualunque.



Vorrei fosse vero.

Purtroppo però, a livello di propaganda, gli schifosi media di regime (e non solo, visto che è certificato pure su Internet) hanno ormai battezzato il "derby d'Itaglia" come quello tra juve e inda, il che la dice lunga sulla penetrazione emotiva che si può imporre circa lo status dei clubs.

Chiaramente è una sfida tra due ignobili, e non ci riguarda, eh.

Ma quando lo sento dire, mi verrebbe voglia di sparare al primo che passa.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Novembre 2020)

AHAHAHHA Vidal uno di noi!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

che ridere, espulso il Punkabbestia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vorrei fosse vero.
> 
> Purtroppo però, a livello di propaganda, gli schifosi media di regime (e non solo, visto che è certificato pure su Internet) hanno ormai battezzato il "derby d'Itaglia" come quello tra juve e inda, il che la dice lunga sulla penetrazione emotiva che si può imporre circa lo status dei clubs.
> 
> ...



*È* vero, specie all’estero. All’estero il Milan è considerato la miglior squadra italiana a livello internazionale, la Giuve la più continua a livello nazionale ma con uno status internazionale non paragonabile al Milan, che tra l’altro ha squadre come quella dell’89 e del 2005 che hanno catturato i cuori degli appassionati neutrali in un modo che nessuna Giuve ha mai fatto. Poi c’è l’Inter che è considerata l’Arsenal d’Italia (ciò che l’Arsenal in Premier è rispetto a Liverpool e United).

Il derby d’Italia fu coniato da Brera ma erano altri tempi.


----------



## Kayl (25 Novembre 2020)

Questa espulsione è la rappresentazione del fallimento di Conte, il giocatore che lui ha voluto ad ogni costo lo ha affossato.


----------



## sacchino (25 Novembre 2020)

Aspetto la conferenza stampa.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

Adesso verifichiamo fino a quanto può essere stupido Zuning.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

"inter vicino al tracollo europeo,l'ennesimo per conte"




>


----------



## Route66 (25 Novembre 2020)

Il gioco dell'inda stasera rispecchia perfettamente lo stile della maglia che indossa...... inguardabile
Arturo idolo!!


----------



## Kayl (25 Novembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Il gioco dell'inda stasera rispecchia perfettamente lo stile *dei capelli del suo mister*...... inguardabile
> Arturo idolo!!


fixed


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

“ Il Milan cmq puó vincere lo scudetto quest'anno, é quest'anno che capita la tempesta perfetta, Ibra ha cmq 40 anni, prima o poi si sentiranno, e appena torna il pubblico a san siro torna la pressione, e con essa i mediocri torneranno ai veri valori.
Oltretutto...noi siamo un caso da psicanalisi imprevedibile, ma la Juve ci sará, e investirá. L'onda se la devono/possono cavalcare quest'anno...
Che il cielo li affondi prima che si compia l'Apocalisse”

E sarebbe davvero l’Apocalisse se vincessimo prima di voi con la metà del vostro fatturato. Pregate che non succeda, perché se succede vi si viene a stanare dalle cantine nelle quali tornerete a farvi portare da mangiare dalla nonna per non farvi mai vedere in giro, le stesse cantine in cui stavate negli anni 90 e nei primi 2000.


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Tutto troppo bello, uno dei rossi più belli mai visti in vita mia nella partita migliore possibile.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

io avrei preferito vederli perdere 11 vs 11,così troverebbero scusanti
non devono averle,come per il pari con PSV e sconfitta contro i baby del Barca


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2020)

Grande Vidal!
LA reazione composta ;D


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

Portavoce Real Madrid:

"Ma che è 'sta roba? Fateci giocare con l'AC Milan 1899, la nostra vera competitor a livello mondiale."


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

comunque,andando ot visto che non c'è ancora il thread di domenica,la viola si è sparata 120 minuti in coppa Italia a Udine


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io avrei preferito vederli perdere 11 vs 11,così troverebbero scusanti
> non devono averle,come per il pari con PSV e sconfitta contro i baby del Barca



Il Real poteva farne 3 anche 11 vs 11, non scherziamo.
E su Vidal non c'era nulla, peggio quando ti vedi dare un rigore contro perché il tuo giocatore ha subito fallo.... quello sì che ti fa andare fuori di testa.


----------



## falconez (25 Novembre 2020)

Real che ha piantato le tende nella metà campo dell'Inter giocando in ciabatte grazie alla prodezza del sommeliér nerazzurro.
Come mandare potenzialmente a mign0tte una partita senza dire di averla giocata.
Gonde sarà al settimo cielo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Novembre 2020)

Il bello dell'espulsione di Vidal è che il rigore neanche c'era.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

questo telecronista è anti-interista spudorato

"si stanno scaldando d'ambrosio e perisic,ma sarebbe da cambiarne 11 anzi 10 con uno espulso"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

Che squadraccia l' Inda. Conte poi è un ex-allenatore, per me è anche impazzito dal Chelsea in poi. E ocio che questo Real è senza Benzema e Romos, i due migliori senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Che squadraccia l' Inda. Conte poi è un ex-allenatore, per me è anche impazzito dal Chelsea in poi. E ocio che questo Real è senza Benzema e Romos, i due migliori senza se e senza ma.



La sconfitta nel derby ha distrutto tutte le convinzioni che avevano, succede eh.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La sconfitta nel derby ha distrutto tutte le convinzioni che avevano, succede eh.



eh sì,i tempi in cui si gasavano dopo aver vinto contro di noi sono finiti


p.s.

sto vedendo anche l'Ajax,che spettacolo questi ragazzi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Grande Intel!!! Intanto grande gol di Gravenberch con l'Ajax


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Vidal è pietoso adesso. Immagino come si ridurrà quando riapriranno bar, pub e discoteche


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

al Barcelona nelle gare importanti spesso è stato importante Vidal,infatti alcuni lo volevano anche da noi.
nel Cile è stato migliore in campo nelle qualificazioni.
evidentemente non è aria nell'inter


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La sconfitta nel derby ha distrutto tutte le convinzioni che avevano, succede eh.



Spiaze


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Novembre 2020)

Ora c'era un rigore sacrosanto per l'Inter. Diciamo che in Europa contro Real e Barca é come giocare contro la Juve in Italia.


----------



## Kayl (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> al Barcelona nelle gare importanti spesso è stato importante Vidal,infatti alcuni lo volevano anche da noi.
> nel Cile è stato migliore in campo nelle qualificazioni.
> evidentemente non è aria nell'inter



quando hai vestito la maglia dei gobbi l'istinto con quella dei cugini è di sabotare.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2020)

*Gooooooooollllllllllll

Rodrigo!*


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

contemporanei goal Real e Ilicic


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooolll


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Oh ma Adani c'è? lo sento mogio...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Novembre 2020)

Ahaha 2-0


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Gol Atalanta, Ilicic...

edit raddoppio, Gosens...

Bangsbo ha preparato nuove pozioni “magiche”...


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

2-0 fattori bergamaschi

si attendevano altri nerazzurri vincenti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ora c'era un rigore sacrosanto per l'Inter. Diciamo che in Europa contro Real e Barca é come giocare contro la Juve in Italia.



Osservazione giustissima Non dimentichero mai il gol negato a Sheva contro il Barca o il cartellino rosso inesistente dato a Vidal in un Real Bayern dove i tedeschi stavano dando una lezione al Real di Zidane. Senza dimenticare l'impunità oscena di Casemiro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Oh ma Adani c'è? lo sento mogio...



“Per essere felici per te,
Ci vuole un caffè,
Non ti fidi mai,
Ma poi lo bevi lo sai,
Vuoi qualcosa di più,
E per vincere tu,
Dipendi da me,
Da qualcosa che solo io lo so”

Secondo me Vasco quando scrisse “tu vuoi da me qualcosa” pensava alla sua Inda, specie alla grande Inda della sua adolescenza, quella che vinse tutto quando lui aveva 12 e 13 anni, e avrebbe voluto scrivere cotali parole, poi però ci ripensò su e decise che forse era il caso di cambiare qualcosa nel testo...


----------



## Kayl (25 Novembre 2020)

L'Inter non ha ancora fatto un tiro nello specchio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Novembre 2020)

L'Inter è imbarazzante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gol Atalanta, Ilicic...
> 
> edit raddoppio, Gosens...
> 
> Bangsbo ha preparato nuove pozioni “magiche”...



Bene così, dovranno essere in corsa CL alla trentottesima giornata per Atalanta-Milan, ottimo se si riprendono.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter è imbarazzante.



È nella sua natura esserlo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Li stanno scherzando


----------



## meteoras1982 (25 Novembre 2020)

Conte una sciagura ah ah ah , fallimento Conte in Europa.


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Per ora un'umiliata storica contro il Real B e tanti giocatori fuori.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

Che ha fatto Vidal? Mi sono messo seduto ora dopo 3 ore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per ora un'umiliata storica contro il Real B e tanti giocatori fuori.



“ Stiamo facendo qualcosa di incredibile, di miracoloso" (Conte l’altro giorno)

Dici che si riferiva a questo, cioè al farsi asfaltare in casa propria dalle riserve madrilene?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Il Real Madrid non aveva mai vinto a San Siro sia contro l'Inter che contro di noi. Adesso rimane solo il grande Milan imbattuto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto Vidal? Mi sono messo seduto ora dopo 3 ore



Doppio giallo nel giro di 5 secondi per reclamare un rigore che non c'era


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto Vidal? Mi sono messo seduto ora dopo 3 ore





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Doppio giallo nel giro di 5 secondi per reclamare un rigore che non c'era



In other words: just Vidal being Vidal.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Occhio che è entrato Sensinho!!


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid non aveva mai vinto a San Siro sia contro l'Inter che contro di noi. Adesso rimane solo il grande Milan imbattuto



Ecco cosa voleva dire Conte con "qualcosa di storico.."


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Novembre 2020)

L'Inter è un'accozzaglia di giocatori discreti/buoni senza alcun senso logico.
Per me è la squadra più sopravvalutata dell'ultimo decennio.
Lancio lungo per Lukaku e abbracciamoci, poi dicono male di noi che siamo Ibra dipendenti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Peccato che non hanno voluto infierire, ci stava un bel cappotto ora che è arrivato il freddo a Milano...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lancio lungo per *Lukaku e abbracciamoci*



Vedi? Ecco perché non vincono più: col Covid non possono più abbracciarsi e strusciare il pacco, questo ha privato la squadra della sua chimica primordiale.

Lukaku da solo: flop.

Lukaku + abbracci, limonamenti e strusciata di pacco annessa: top.

Ecco come il Coviddi ha devastato la nuova Grande Inter.

Adesso ho anche capito perché Conte è così “moscio” ultimamente.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Doppio giallo nel giro di 5 secondi per reclamare un rigore che non c'era



Quando amici interisti questa estate dicevano: che centrocampo abbiamo...Brozovic (dart player), Nainggolan (?), Sensi (rotto fino al 2022), Eriksen (usato come magazziniere), Vidal asd


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Conte ci tiene a completare l'opera umilando Eriksen


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa voleva dire Conte con "qualcosa di storico.."



 Sei un vero assassino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Novembre 2020)

Il Real sta facendo torello da mezz'ora.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2020)

Conte si dimostra un costruttore di squadre, un'iniziatore di cicli. Nulla più. C'è da dire che all'Inter negli ultimi anni hanno fallito un pò tutti. Per me, in futuro, punteranno su Allegri che magari potrebbe fare benone, perciò spero non venga.


----------



## Solo (25 Novembre 2020)

Andonio in Europa è proprio negato


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2020)

È il ritorno della grande Inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Comunque il Nacho visto stasera sarebbe stato una bella presa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Andonio in Europa è proprio negato



Ecco perché era perfetto per l’Inter. Ricordiamoci che l’Inter dei record poi in coppa campioni uscì col M A L M O E. 



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È il ritorno della grande Inter



Nah, quella la rivedremo solo quando riapriranno i bar e potranno farsi un caffè di quelli robusti.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

Ma secondo voi, questo Milan (questo e quello di 1/2 anni fa), non sarebbe riuscito neanche a centrare una qualificazione su 3? Io penso che in almeno 2 occasioni su 3 avremmo centrato l'obbiettivo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, questo Milan (questo e quello di 1/2 anni fa), non sarebbe riuscito neanche a centrare una qualificazione su 3? Io penso che in almeno 2 occasioni su 3 avremmo centrato l'obbiettivo.



Lo penso pure io, assolutamente.

Ma noi siamo il Milan. Abbiamo una media di una vittoria ogni 4 partecipazioni alla CL ( 7 vittorie in 28 partecipazioni, e anche prima di Berlusconi era così, avevamo 8 partecipazioni totali e 2 vittorie nel pre-1986).

Altra roba, altro sangue.

L’Inter è nata da noi, dalla nostra parte peggiore che si è staccata, è ovvio che non possa essere paragonata nel teatro più nobile del calcio mondiale (europeo quindi mondiale) per club.

Sono lo scarto del Milan, come potrebbero competere? Già è un miracolo che ne abbiano vinte tre (ma anche lì c’è la spiegazione...).


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Skriniar ha solo una cosa di buona: il suo nome. Mamma mia che pippone!!


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Avrei preferito il cappotto al torello ma va bene dai.
Ora gustiamoci Conde.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Ma vi ricordate quando ad Appiano vendevano le magliette di Modric


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Oh ma Adani c'è? lo sento mogio...




Ribadisco:

Adani!?!?


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito il cappotto al torello ma va bene dai.
> Ora gustiamoci Conde.



Finalmente qualcosa da vedere stasera, l'intervista di Andonio. Lo vorrei anche da Costanzo


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Skriniar ha solo una cosa di buona: il suo nome. Mamma mia che pippone!!



Anni fa pareva una furia poi si è rivelato per quello che è sempre stato, un caprone senza tecnica.


----------



## Milo (25 Novembre 2020)

Quanto godooo


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

il solito mercoledì da leoni nerazzurri

tre stagioni in champions per fare queste figuracce,però possono farlo.
dannato Silvio,speriamo sia l'ultima volta che guardiamo queste pippe europee


----------



## Miro (25 Novembre 2020)

Un anno fa in questi lidi ci si stracciava le vesti per non aver ingaggiato il parrucchino. Ma il tempo è galantuomo e Conte è questo, uno sfasciaspogliatoi.


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcosa da vedere stasera, l'intervista di Andonio. Lo vorrei anche da Costanzo



Momento storico mi sa.
Stasera si brucia il parrucchino in diretta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Momento storico mi sa.
> Stasera si brucia il parrucchino in diretta.



Presto indirà una conferenza stampa con la canzone “con un deca” di Max Pezzali in sottofondo per dare le dimissioni dicendo che Suning vuole farlo pranzare in ristoranti da 100 euro con banconote da 10 e che lui non ci sta.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anni fa pareva una furia poi si è rivelato per quello che è sempre stato, un caprone senza tecnica.



Caro Raryof non puoi essere un grande giocatore con quei piedi di anatra. Quanto è brutto quando corre


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Novembre 2020)

Antonio Conte ha vinto 3 partite nelle ultime 16 giocate in Champions League.
A voi la linea


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2020)

li voglio almeno in EL però. devono consumare energie altrimenti hanno un grosso vantaggio


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2020)

Il ritorno della grande inter!!! 

Evvai... ma vieniii !!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il ritorno della grande inter!!!
> 
> Evvai... ma vieniii !!



Volevo postare un video parodistico ma non riesco, dannato sistema.

Comunque la grande Inda non è mai scomparsa, semplicemente ha smesso di vincere per una quarantina d’anni per evitare “una volgare esibizione di potenza” (cit. Regan Mac Neil) come quella fatta da quel buzzurro del Diavolo (8 finali di Champions con 5 vittorie + 2 intercontinentali e 1 mondiale per club in 19 anni dal 1988 al 2007? Ma che cafonata è? Maddai).

Dovremmo prendere esempio dalla loro classe.

Sono i più forti da sempre e per sempre, ma vincono poco per lasciare spazio anche agli altri e per testare l’amore dei propri supporters, visto che il Biscione non vuole dei glory hunters come tifosi.

Quello che potrebbero fare, volendo, ogni anno, l’hanno mostrato nel 2010.

Ora voi plebei pensate che sia finita, ma sappiate che il Biscione entro il 2050 rivincerà tutto, sicuro come l’oro. E mostrerà ancora una volta al mondo la verità.

E voi, si, proprio voi, capirete che tutte le vostre vittorie sono più effimere di sabbia che scorre tra le dita, e che ci sono state solo perché il Biscione ha VOLUTO, ha PERMESSO, che ci fossero.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2020)

Manco con sto real di panciuti e scarti riescono a vincere.
Babba bia!


----------



## Route66 (25 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il ritorno della grande inter!!!
> 
> Evvai... ma vieniii !!



Tutto merito del famoso patto di villa Bellini....
L'allenatore che sfancula in mondovisione la dirigenza e che si aspetta il licenziamento con annessi stipendi da 1 MLN al mese per altri due anni e la società che si aspetta le dimissioni e non può permettersi un terzo allenatore a libro paga....
La stessa società che annuncia Messi ma poi acquista Kolarov e Vidal..... spettacolo ragazzi!!!!


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

il coniglio parla a mezzanotte o si è nascosto nello spogliatoio ?


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Manco con sto real di panciuti e scarti riescono a vincere.
> Babba bia!



per vincere bisogna segnare,questi non hanno fatto un tiro in porta davvero


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

"La grande Inter".

Ma che ti vuoi aspettare da un club nato dal peccato originale di una diserzione arrogante e suicida.

Una club senza anima.

Ringraziate a Moratti padre e Mourinho, altrimenti stavate ancora a zero tituli, con una sede societaria piazzata dentro un chiosco ambulante.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Immagino oggi se ci fossero stati i tifosi. Altro che motorini, avrebbero buttato pure qualche camion dagli spalti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "La grande Inter".
> 
> *Ma che ti vuoi aspettare da un club nato dal peccato originale di una diserzione arrogante e suicida.
> *
> ...



Vangelo fratello, Vangelo. Specie il boldato è da incidere sulle tavole della Legge.
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] non potresti proprio aumentare i caratteri disponibili per la firma? Perché questo post in firma ci starebbe da Dio. Anzi, da Diavolo. Invece c’è il limite dei 500 caratteri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2020)

gli indaisti parlavano del secondo anno di Pioli, mi sa che bisogna parlare del secondo anno di Gonde il distruttore


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il coniglio parla a mezzanotte o si è nascosto nello spogliatoio ?



si presenta alle 23.40 e parla di Maradona,poi "solo una domanda dallo studio e lo dobbiamo liberare"
dimettiti,inetto.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vangelo fratello, Vangelo. Specie il boldato è da incidere sulle tavole della Legge.



.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Immagino oggi se ci fossero stati i tifosi. Altro che motorini, avrebbero buttato pure qualche camion dagli spalti...



Potrebbero buttare giù un autobus, così lo possono utilizzare in area per raccattare meno goals.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> si presenta alle 23.40 e parla di Maradona,poi "solo una domanda dallo studio e lo dobbiamo liberare"
> dimettiti,inetto.



Una cosa però devo dirla: io qui non so se sia Gonde ad aver rovinato l’Inda o il contrario. Ricordiamo che anche Lippi, oggettivamente un grande allenatore, all’Inda ha fatto ridere. 

Quello è un ambiente talmente sfigato e perdente che pure Sacchi si sarebbe bruciato, secondo me.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> si presenta alle 23.40 e parla di Maradona,poi "solo una domanda dallo studio e lo dobbiamo liberare"
> dimettiti,inetto.



No no, che resti più a lungo possibile. Che continui a rovinare la squadra. Continui a deliziarci con Kolarov e Vidal e col suo anacronistico e scombiccherato 3-5-2. 

Venisse uno come Allegri sarebbe una tragedia, credo che col livornese e una rosa oggettivamente fortissima svolterebbero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No no, che resti più a lungo possibile. Che continui a rovinare la squadra. Continui a deliziarci con Kolarov e Vidal e col suo anacronistico e scombiccherato 3-5-2.
> 
> Venisse uno come Allegri sarebbe una tragedia, *credo che col livornese e una rosa oggettivamente fortissima svolterebbero *


*

Questo lo sento dire spesso, ma a parte dei giocatori bolliti che sono stati forti e ora non lo sono più, un po’ come quando noi prendemmo Higuain, l’Inter chi avrebbe di giocatori da “squadra fortissima” in rosa (Lukaku a parte)?

A me pare un po’ la storia che sentivo due anni fa, secondo la quale con qualunque allenatore decente avremmo svoltato.

Poi un allenatore decente è arrivato e abbiamo svoltato, si... insieme a 5 nuovi titolari però (Kjaer, Theo, Bennacer, Rebic, Ibra, e Saelemakers al posto di Suso pubalgico, e ok che Saele non è nulla di che ma rispetto a quel Suso è Donadoni) + Kessie e Chala messi nei ruoli più congeniali che di fatto valgono come altri 2 titolari.

Avrei voluto vedere “l’allenatore decente” che abbiamo ora con Piatek titolare e Cutrone e Borini come riserve, cosa farebbe. Anzi, l’ho visto, da fine Ottobre 2019 a inizio Gennaio 2020, e lo stesso allenatore ora lodato da tutti aveva una media punti inferiore perfino a Giampaolo (con una rosa comunque superiore all’’allenatore indecente”, anzi “non allenatore” che c’era prima, perché dove quello di prima aveva Biglia e riserve come Bertolacci e Montolivo, ed RR con riserva Laxalt, il nostro allenatore decente aveva gente come Theo e Bennacer in squadra).

Quasi quasi mi viene voglia che arrivi davvero Allegri, così poi quando arriveranno massimo secondi ci sarà da ridere.

A mio avviso con Allegri svolterebbero ma facendo un paio di mercati, o come minimo uno, davvero a regola d’arte. Con questa squadra la vedrei dura.

Per me sono estremamente sopravvalutati, ed è la dimostrazione di quanto la propaganda, quando viene fatta bene, funzioni.*


----------



## mandraghe (26 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo lo sento dire spesso, ma a parte dei giocatori bolliti che sono stati forti e ora non lo sono più, un po’ come quando noi prendemmo Higuain, l’Inter chi avrebbe di giocatori da “squadra fortissima” in rosa (Lukaku a parte)?
> 
> A me pare un po’ la storia che sentivo due anni fa, secondo la quale con qualunque allenatore decente avremmo svoltato.
> 
> ...




Noi abbiamo svoltato con Ibra, bastava poco, con lo svedese son cresciuti tutti. Per me è Conte che ha mollato e con lui la squadra, basta guardare come ha ridotto Skriniar, Eriksen e Hakimi, dove mette Kolarov e come si sia lamentato di Barella e Sensi che son sempre tra i migliori. Con un allenatore decente sarebbero primi in Italia, basta pensare a come giocavano i primi mesi ed a come giocano oggi, un abisso. Poi ovviamente la certezza non c’è perché parliamo di un club di sfigati come l’Inter...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo svoltato con Ibra, bastava poco, con lo svedese son cresciuti tutti. Per me è Conte che ha mollato e con lui la squadra, basta guardare come ha ridotto Skriniar, Eriksen e Hakimi, dove mette Kolarov e come si sia lamentato di Barella e Sensi che son sempre tra i migliori. Con un allenatore decente sarebbero primi in Italia, basta pensare a come giocavano i primi mesi ed a come giocano oggi, un abisso. *Poi ovviamente la certezza non c’è perché parliamo di un club di sfigati come l’Inter.*..



È proprio questo il punto, infatti. Diamine, ricordi Lippi?

E parliamo di L I P P I. Uno che è riuscito a vincere la CL con la Giuve. Oltre a farci rivincere il mondiale (ok che quell’Italia era uno squadrone, ma ogni Italia post-1982 lo era stata, quelle del ‘90, ‘94, ‘98 e 2002 erano forse anche più forti di quella del 2006, eppure...).

P.s: con Ibra siamo cresciuti ma se ci badi i rami secchi come Rodriguez, Suso e Piatek li ha fatti tagliare subito. E Biglia e Paqueta hanno visto il campo pochissimo e poi uno è stato lasciato andare e l’altro ceduto. Questo per dire che Ibra ha fatto crescere tutti ma chi poteva crescere, gli altri no (lo stesso Romagnoli non è cresciuto e infatti dovrà essere ceduto). E quando è arrivato aveva comunque del “materiale” su cui lavorare (appunto Kjaer, Rebic, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie e Chala). 

Per questo dico attenzione, che non sono così convinto che il materiale umano di questa Inter sia così eccellente.


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2020)

In effetti la squadra fortissima non può più ambire ad averla perché a cc hanno toppato tutti gli acquisti e chi portava la croce qualche anno fa o è calato o non gioca più.
E in difesa hanno sbagliato alla grande a dare via Godin per puntare su Kolarov e D'Ambrosio, in più c'è da dire che chi doveva fare la differenza sulla trequarti, Eriksen, è stata una operazione da Giannino coi soldi, completamente toppata, lo stesso Sensi si è rivelato un catorcio unico, Gagliardini è un bidone, Vidal bollitissimo, Brozovic sembrava quasi decente ma per migliorare hanno cercato di portare quella squadra Spallettiana verso qualcosa di più "internazionale" senza fare i conti peraltro con quello che li ha caratterizzati negli scorsi anni, cioè il gruppo, quello stesso gruppo che hanno fatto saltare in aria dall'interno dando tutte le colpe ad Icardi, Perisic, Wanda e simili, ma almeno quel gruppo veniva da diverse sessioni di mercato fatte a dovere dove gli acquisti ci stavano, un gruppo che aveva fame e nella Serie A dell'anno scorso, quello prima e quello prima ancora non aveva rivali in alcuni periodi, riuscivano a fare dei gironi d'andata da record pur con una squadra sulla carta inferiore alla rosa di quest'anno e dell'anno scorso, solo che quest'anno hanno deciso di migliorare sbagliando tutti i colpi in entrata ed in uscita, perché se Lautaro è questo qui Icardi tanto peggio non poteva fare, Icardi con un'Inter inferiore e più affamata i suoi gol li faceva, così rassegnati non lo erano mai stati, è proprio il gruppo che secondo me sembra già a fine ciclo, un ciclo partito e subito morto, perché poi gli acquisti hanno detto questo e obbligarsi a vincere lo scudetto è stata la mazzata finale ad un ambiente che invece doveva tenere il low profile e ha rischiato da matti andando a prendere un Conte, noto cagnaccio, con cui di solito i cicli non possono andare oltre l'anno- anno e mezzo.
Bisogna metterci dentro pure la pandemia, mi sa che l'anno buono era lo scorso per lo scudo e quest'anno per la Champs, invece hanno cercato di mettere una Champions dentro un bicchiere e uno scudetto già vinto dentro un altro, non potevano entrarci e questo Milan, che nel 2020 è la squadra migliore al mondo come punti fatti, è diventato un problema un po' per tutti.
I derby persi fanno malissimo ragazzi, soprattutto ad una squadra pazza come l'Inter che con la testa ci vince e ci ribalta le partite che dovrebbe perdere, stasera poi si è visto alla grande, sono MENTALI.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Novembre 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Un anno fa in questi lidi ci si stracciava le vesti per non aver ingaggiato il parrucchino. Ma il tempo è galantuomo e Conte è questo, uno sfasciaspogliatoi.



Non vale per tutti.. io no sicuramente 
Ma il kaioken non c'è più!? 
Poi ripeto con il suo modo di fare le partite 
Noi giocavamo in 10 ogni volta.. 
Grazie Antonio x aver aperto gli occhi agli altri fratelli
Meglio tardi che mai !


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In effetti la squadra fortissima non può più ambire ad averla perché a cc hanno toppato tutti gli acquisti e chi portava la croce qualche anno fa o è calato o non gioca più.
> E in difesa hanno sbagliato alla grande a dare via Godin per puntare su Kolarov e D'Ambrosio, in più c'è da dire che chi doveva fare la differenza sulla trequarti, Eriksen, è stata una operazione da Giannino coi soldi, completamente toppata, lo stesso Sensi si è rivelato un catorcio unico, Gagliardini è un bidone, Vidal bollitissimo, Brozovic sembrava quasi decente ma per migliorare hanno cercato di portare quella squadra Spallettiana verso qualcosa di più "internazionale" senza fare i conti peraltro con quello che li ha caratterizzati negli scorsi anni, cioè il gruppo, quello stesso gruppo che hanno fatto saltare in aria dall'interno dando tutte le colpe ad Icardi, Perisic, Wanda e simili, ma almeno quel gruppo veniva da diverse sessioni di mercato fatte a dovere dove gli acquisti ci stavano, un gruppo che aveva fame e nella Serie A dell'anno scorso, quello prima e quello prima ancora non aveva rivali in alcuni periodi, riuscivano a fare dei gironi d'andata da record pur con una squadra sulla carta inferiore alla rosa di quest'anno e dell'anno scorso, solo che quest'anno hanno deciso di migliorare sbagliando tutti i colpi in entrata ed in uscita, perché se Lautaro è questo qui Icardi tanto peggio non poteva fare, Icardi con un'Inter inferiore e più affamata i suoi gol li faceva, così rassegnati non lo erano mai stati, è proprio il gruppo che secondo me sembra già a fine ciclo, un ciclo partito e subito morto, perché poi gli acquisti hanno detto questo e obbligarsi a vincere lo scudetto è stata la mazzata finale ad un ambiente che invece doveva tenere il low profile e ha rischiato da matti andando a prendere un Conte, noto cagnaccio, con cui di solito i cicli non possono andare oltre l'anno- anno e mezzo.
> Bisogna metterci dentro pure la pandemia, mi sa che l'anno buono era lo scorso per lo scudo e quest'anno per la Champs, invece hanno cercato di mettere una Champions dentro un bicchiere e uno scudetto già vinto dentro un altro, non potevano entrarci e questo Milan, che nel 2020 è la squadra migliore al mondo come punti fatti, è diventato un problema un po' per tutti.
> I derby persi fanno malissimo ragazzi, soprattutto ad una squadra pazza come l'Inter che con la testa ci vince e ci ribalta le partite che dovrebbe perdere, stasera poi si è visto alla grande, sono MENTALI.



Rary sarei d’accordo con tutto ma... “l'anno buono era lo scorso per lo scudo e *quest'anno per la Champs,”*

La Champs??? 

No ma dico, hai presente di che squadre ha avuto bisogno l’Inter, e di quali concatenazioni di eventi interni ed esterni, per vincere la Champions?

L’Inter che vince la CL con una rosa come quella di questi anni è oltre l’impossibile, Rary. Per vincerla, quando l’hanno vinta (cioè due volte nella storia, perché la prima volta negli anni ‘60 furono due di fila, quindi era la stessa identica squadra), hanno avuto bisogno sempre di due cose:

1. Squadra top top top della galassia con giocatori top mondo in ogni ruolo.

2. Eventi esterni tutti in loro favore (caffè corretti, arbitraggi, caso che gira a fagiolo, Guido Rossi che distrugge le rivali punendole per reati commessi anche da loro che invece si rafforzeranno sulle macerie di tali squadre [mentre se fossero stati puniti come dovevano, come poi emerso dalle intercettazioni, mai avrebbero messo su quello squadrone], Walter Gagg, goal regolare del 2-0 di Bojan che li avrebbe spediti fuori in semifinale, dopo l’andata della semifinale con rigore negato al Barca e dopo che già agli ottavi col Chelsea ci furono rigori negati agli uomini di Carletto sia all’andata che al ritorno ecc).

Se l’Inda dei Lukaku, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Lattaio ecc vincesse una CL mi farei asportare il testicolo destro per trapiantarmelo sul gomito, lo giuro. Sarebbe come smentire la legge della relatività.

L’Inter in CL è persino peggio dei gobbi (ed è tutto dire), non inganni la CL in più. I gobbi sono perdenti in CL ma 38 anni senza raggiungere una finale per i gobbi è fantascienza, per gli indaisti una solida (quanto tragica) realtà.

L’Inter sta alla CL come la Roma sta alla Serie A, può vincerla solo con squadre straordinarie, interpreti straordinari e concatenazioni di eventi straordinari. Ma non è né sarà mai più che una outsider di lusso (quando gli va bene), in quella competizione. La stessa Inda di Mourinho è stata una outosider, finale raggiunta con mille sculate a favore e mai arrivata tra le prime quattro né prima né dopo quell’anno, nonostante giocatori da paura ovunque.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È proprio questo il punto, infatti. Diamine, ricordi Lippi?
> 
> E parliamo di L I P P I. Uno che è riuscito a vincere la CL con la Giuve. Oltre a farci rivincere il mondiale (ok che quell’Italia era uno squadrone, ma ogni Italia post-1982 lo era stata, quelle del ‘90, ‘94, ‘98 e 2002 erano forse anche più forti di quella del 2006, eppure...).
> 
> ...



Condivido che quella del 2006 tra quelle citate non era la più forte, se devo scegliere dico che ancora oggi mi sembra allucinante come perdemmo il mondiale del ‘94, con una nazionale incredibile.

Lippi all’Inter fece lo stesso percorso di Conte: partì bene, poi alle prime difficoltà lo accusarono di essere gobbo e tutto tracimò.

É che a volte il calcio è imponderabile: noi prendiamo 5 sberle dall’Atalanta e da lì in poi svoltiamo senza un perché: la pausa covid? Gli stadi vuoti? Ibra? Fortuna? Boh, tutto può essere, certo è che ora siamo in una fase positiva e di crescita che solo un anno fa sembrava fantascienza.

L’Inter i giocatori buoni li ha ma se hai un allenatore che invece di normalizzare le situazioni le complica ecco che le cose vanno a schifo. Basta guardare i continui battibecchi con la stampa o il trattamento riservato a Nainggolan o Eriksen due giocatori scartati da subito senza averli provati. Oggi poi facendo entrare il danese negli ultimi minuti Conte ha dimostrato di essere veramente un pezzo di sterco, al posto di Eriksen mi sarei rifiutato di entrare. Parliamo di uno che poco tempo fa era la stella di una squadra finalista di champions, non di un primavera. Situazioni che fanno capire che babele sia lo spogliatoio dell’Inter oggi. Per cui fare valutazioni sul valore dei giocatori forse non ha troppo senso.


----------



## Raryof (26 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rary sarei d’accordo con tutto ma... “l'anno buono era lo scorso per lo scudo e *quest'anno per la Champs,”*
> 
> La Champs???
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo ma pensaci, l'anno scorso l'Inter almeno in campionato non dava l'idea di avere rivali, teneva tranquillamente il passo di una Juve a fine ciclo, poi si sono ingolositi in Champs (ed EL) e hanno pensato bene di arrivare in fondo a tutte le competizioni tralasciando un campionato dove una mediocre Lazio stava addirittura al primo posto a 2 mesi dalla fine, un campionato non impossibile, un campionato che Conte, altrove, ha sempre stravinto al primo anno, perché venivano dall'acquisto di Lukaku e l'entusiasmo era a mille.
La Champs postpandemia è tutta un'altra roba, ce lo ha detto il Lione arrivato in semi o il Psg arrivato in finale, finita l'era degli squadroni, l'Inter non cannando il mercato avrebbe potuto pensare di giocarsi tutto in Champs quest'anno tralasciando la Serie A, una serie A che però si è rivelata più complicata del solito col ritorno del Milan e del Napoli, insomma, posso anche essere d'accordo e son d'accordo, ho lanciato una provocazione irrealizzabile ma che in un contesto normale avrebbe potuto diventare realtà viste le schifezze che di squadre che circolano in Champs e soprattutto ciò che è rimasto del calcio malato prepandemico, quello che ora non vede più delle vincitrici in partenza o 4 prenotazioni per le semi già effettuate ad agosto, è un calcio diverso dove però, alcuni come l'Inter, sbagliando i calcoli hanno cercato di prendere tutto per perdere invece delle certezze su cui basavano il loro futuro post Spallettiano, delle certezze che ora vengono meno in un calcio difficile per tutti e resettato, dove trovi un Milan in testa, un Sassuolo secondo e le spagnole che sono diventate delle squadrette come le inglesi.
Così impossibile arrivare in fondo in questa Champs? così impossibile superare Sciatikar e Moenchengaldbach? non direi, perché poi dagli ottavi in poi, senza pubblico, sarebbe stata alla portata pure una semi, magari entrando in una final 4 o final 8, un calcio resettato che ci ha favoriti, bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "La grande Inter".
> 
> Ma che ti vuoi aspettare da un club nato dal peccato originale di una diserzione arrogante e suicida.
> 
> ...



ahahaha l'hai toccata piano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rary sarei d’accordo con tutto ma... “l'anno buono era lo scorso per lo scudo e *quest'anno per la Champs,”*
> 
> La Champs???
> 
> ...



ahahah la semifinale col barcellona fu uno scandalo in mondovisione. gol di MIlito in fuorigioco e al ritorno gol di Bojan regolarissimo,poi loro per risponderti ti tirano fuori "eh ma il rosso a Mottaa!!1!1" oppure agli ottavi col chelsea stendo un velo pietoso,due rigori netti non dati al chelsea. insomma,fu la CL piu fake della storia,e solo loro potevano vincerla infatti  la Champions di cartone


----------



## Love (26 Novembre 2020)

conte è un disastro...sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare secondo me...l'inter se lo caccia e prende allegri, adesso non tra un mese,vince lo scudetto...conte ormai è andato...non c'è più con la testa.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Novembre 2020)

Povero Barella, si vede che è a disagio con questo 3-5-2.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2020)

Love ha scritto:


> conte è un disastro...sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare secondo me...l'inter se lo caccia e prende allegri, adesso non tra un mese,vince lo scudetto...conte ormai è andato...non c'è più con la testa.



Conte e Vidal mi danno davvero l'idea di sabotatori juventini dall'interno. Un po' come Bonucci e Higuain sono stati per il Milan.

Pure Allegri sarebbe ex gobbo ma ovviamente è un signore e professionista di altro livello


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2020)

Conte ha mollato.
Su quella panchina fa ormai tutto per inerzia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Novembre 2020)

Il progetto Inter 2019-2020 era un gran bel progetto avviato alla grandissima.. Lukaku, Sensi, Barella e Lautaro li hanno fatti svoltare e alzato il livello di una squadra con un ottima base e potenzialmente rifinito a gennaio da Eriksen. Poi è arrivato l'ultimo mercato... il ritorno dei rami secchi Radja e Perisic, ma soprattutto Vidal, Kolarov e il triennale a Sanchez..si son tirati in casa altre zavorre inutili e costosissime che con la dinamicità del calcio moderno non c'entrano più niente.. aggiungiamo il fatto che la pazienza verso i timonieri gobbi è giustamente poca e la frittata è fatta. 

Praticamente sono passati dalla possibile apertura di un ciclo vincente e virtuoso con una società forte alle spalle con un timing perfetto visto il ridimensionamento bianconero, alla completa deflagrazione di qualunque progetto a breve-medio termine e con tutte le parti società, allenatore e rosa scontenti e demotivati già a novembre.

Good job Andonio!!!


----------



## Stex (26 Novembre 2020)

hakimi > theo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Novembre 2020)

Love ha scritto:


> conte è un disastro...sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare secondo me...l'inter se lo caccia e prende allegri, adesso non tra un mese,vince lo scudetto...conte ormai è andato...non c'è più con la testa.



Per me per loro non c'è proprio speranza, manco prendessero Gesù Cristo in panchina ahaha


----------



## Route66 (26 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il progetto Inter 2019-2020 era un gran bel progetto avviato alla grandissima.. Lukaku, Sensi, Barella e Lautaro li hanno fatti svoltare e alzato il livello di una squadra con un ottima base e *potenzialmente rifinito a gennaio da Eriksen*. Poi è arrivato l'ultimo mercato... il ritorno dei rami secchi Radja e Perisic, ma soprattutto Vidal, Kolarov e il triennale a Sanchez..si son tirati in casa altre zavorre inutili e costosissime che con la dinamicità del calcio moderno non c'entrano più niente.. aggiungiamo il fatto che la pazienza verso i timonieri gobbi è giustamente poca e la frittata è fatta.
> 
> Praticamente sono passati dalla possibile apertura di un ciclo vincente e virtuoso con una società forte alle spalle con un timing perfetto visto il ridimensionamento bianconero, alla completa deflagrazione di qualunque progetto a breve-medio termine e con tutte le parti società, allenatore e rosa scontenti e demotivati già a novembre.
> 
> Good job Andonio!!!



Ricostruzione perfetta al 98%
Il progetto era perfetto nei tempi, con la giuve in fase calante affidata al simpatico Sarri che nulla centrava con il modo gobbo, e nei modi con 200 mln investiti su una base solida e affidabile che da due anni entrava in Champion(con tutto quello che comporta...).
L'acquisto di Eriksen, a mio avviso NON voluto da Andonio, è stato il granellino di sabbia che ha inceppato il meccanismo....non gli hanno comprato chi voleva lui ma un'occasione di mercato alla Marotta e da li è partita la rottura.
La sfuriata dopo Atalanta-Inter doveva essere sufficiente per farsi esonerare ma la società per ovvie ragioni non ha abboccato(finali di coppa da giocare e stagione che sarebbe ripartita dopo tre settimane) e cosi siamo arrivati al patto di villa Bellini e al conseguente mercato al risparmio con i risultati chiaramente visibili oggi.
Da osservatori esterni possiamo tranquillamente dire che l'opera di distruzione interna degli infiltrati gobbi stà procedendo benissimo....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il progetto Inter 2019-2020 era un gran bel progetto avviato alla grandissima.. Lukaku, Sensi, Barella e Lautaro li hanno fatti svoltare e alzato il livello di una squadra con un ottima base e potenzialmente rifinito a gennaio da Eriksen. Poi è arrivato l'ultimo mercato... il ritorno dei rami secchi Radja e Perisic, ma soprattutto Vidal, Kolarov e il triennale a Sanchez..si son tirati in casa altre zavorre inutili e costosissime che con la dinamicità del calcio moderno non c'entrano più niente.. aggiungiamo il fatto che la pazienza verso i timonieri gobbi è giustamente poca e la frittata è fatta.
> 
> Praticamente sono passati dalla possibile apertura di un ciclo vincente e virtuoso con una società forte alle spalle con un timing perfetto visto il ridimensionamento bianconero, alla *completa deflagrazione di qualunque progetto a breve-medio termine *e con tutte le parti società, allenatore e rosa scontenti e demotivati già a novembre.
> 
> Good job Andonio!!!



la completa deflagrazione dipende da Conte, un alllenatore a cui non interessa minimamente del progetto ma solo ed esclusivamente del risultato immediato tanto sa di andarsene dopo 2 anni. Fa tutta la differenza del mondo rispetto a un Klopp o Guardiola che sono costruttori di squadre (al di la se poi vincono o meno).


----------



## Lambro (26 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la completa deflagrazione dipende da Conte, un alllenatore a cui non interessa minimamente del progetto ma solo ed esclusivamente del risultato immediato tanto sa di andarsene dopo 2 anni. Fa tutta la differenza del mondo rispetto a un Klopp o Guardiola che sono costruttori di squadre (al di la se poi vincono o meno).



D'accordissimo con la tua disamina Andrea.
Parlando di Eriksenn, quando venne comprato mi chiesi realmente dove poteva essere messo nello scacchiere di Conte, non poteva essere un acquisto voluto da lui, cosa diavolo c'entra col suo centrocampo? niente di niente.
Quando hanno poi rinnovato Sanchez perchè ha fatto qualche golletto e qualche buona prestazione nel post covid, misto all'arrivo dell'altro cileno Vidal, ho capito che si stavano scavando la fossa da soli.
Forse nel breve avrebbero anche vinto e forse vinceranno, ma saranno per qualche anno pieni di gente relativamente vecchia con ingaggi pesantissimi, un dramma che anche noi abbiamo vissuto (ma almeno da noi c'era un motivo di quei rinnovi , si vincevano le coppe campioni e si pensava a non toccare il gruppo vincente).
Di certo in Europa il ruolino di marcia di mister Andonio è veramente improponibile, ha una percentuale di vittorie risibile, nessun giornale che lo vada a sottolineare eh (ormai han tutti paura di criticare troppo perchè poi questi non rilasciano piu' interviste).
In campionato li do' ancora favoriti alla pari della Juventus, non credo nel Milan, sarebbe una fantastica sorpresa ovviamente, ma questi son meglio attrezzati, ma in coppa possiamo salutarli, han dimostrato di non essere all'altezza.
Suning Suka


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2020)

Direi che Gonde ha confermato quelli che erano dei dubbi.

Forse è ottimo per vincere il torneo di calcio estivo, dove finisce tutto lì. Se poi arrivi alla finale, meglio se ti autogestisci.

Prima era un bravo allenatore gobbo, adesso è solo gobbo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Novembre 2020)

È qua che si gode come suini? Ahaha


----------



## Solo (26 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il progetto Inter 2019-2020 era un gran bel progetto avviato alla grandissima.. Lukaku, Sensi, Barella e Lautaro li hanno fatti svoltare e alzato il livello di una squadra con un ottima base e potenzialmente rifinito a gennaio da Eriksen. Poi è arrivato l'ultimo mercato... il ritorno dei rami secchi Radja e Perisic, ma soprattutto Vidal, Kolarov e il triennale a Sanchez..si son tirati in casa altre zavorre inutili e costosissime che con la dinamicità del calcio moderno non c'entrano più niente.. aggiungiamo il fatto che la pazienza verso i timonieri gobbi è giustamente poca e la frittata è fatta.
> 
> Praticamente sono passati dalla possibile apertura di un ciclo vincente e virtuoso con una società forte alle spalle con un timing perfetto visto il ridimensionamento bianconero, alla completa deflagrazione di qualunque progetto a breve-medio termine e con tutte le parti società, allenatore e rosa scontenti e demotivati già a novembre.
> 
> Good job Andonio!!!


Tutto giusto, io però i gobbi non li posso più vedere. Ammetto che speravo in uno o due scudetti per l'Inter mentre anche noi ricostruivamo... Invece così strada ancora spianata per i gobbi del Maestro.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Novembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, io però i gobbi non li posso più vedere. Ammetto che speravo in uno o due scudetti per l'Inter mentre anche noi ricostruivamo... Invece così strada ancora spianata per i gobbi del Maestro.



L'anno buono per l'Inda era lo scorso, se non si fossero suicidati dal Bologna in poi avrebbero vinto, ma il lockdown ha tolto slancio a loro e alla Lazio e ha permesso alla Juventus più debole degli ultimi anni di rivincere.
Quest'anno con un Conte ancora dentro al progetto o con un Allegri se la sarebbero giocata fino in fondo, ma come sappiamo i testa a testa alla fine li vince la mafia, ergo nada. E' proprio questo il motivo per cui lo scudetto al Milan è utopia, potremmo forse giocarcela fino alla fine, ma la nostra rosa non è enormemente più forte dei ladri come serve per vincere.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2020)

Non so se sia meglio, per noi, che retrocedano in Europa League o che arrivino ultimi. Nel primo caso, si rischierebbe un possibile derby europeo che è sempre insidioso. Nel secondo caso, potrebbero dedicarsi solo al campionato.


----------



## Solo (26 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se sia meglio, per noi, che retrocedano in Europa League o che arrivino ultimi. Nel primo caso, si rischierebbe un possibile derby europeo che è sempre insidioso. Nel secondo caso, potrebbero dedicarsi solo al campionato.


Beh, ma a noi cosa importa dell'EL? Dubito che andremo lontani dopo i gironi quando il livello si alza di colpo. 

D'altro canto se Conte ha mollato allora l'Inter rischia di fare tutto il campionato sotto tono, e se hanno pure un po' di sfortuna potrebbero anche finire fuori dai primi quattro e liberare un posto in più... In quel caso meglio che vadano in EL a sprecare ulteriori energie.


----------

